# MK IV rear calipers on a MK II, leaks like a sieve



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

1990 VW 16 valve. Rear calipers were seized, ebrake didn't work, brake lines all corroded (Iowa winters). Decided to upgrade to MK IV calipers, replace all hard lines from the proportioning valve back. All went fine till I put the special hoses on the calipers from German Auto, and bleed.
I was able to get the passenger side caliper to stop leaking (I think), but drivers side refuses to seal. Pressure bled the system, press the pedal with my hand and fluid pours out. Torqued to 22 pounds, still leaks. Need new copper washers? Neither Ace, Advance, or O reilleys had the right size, so off to the dealer tomorrow. Some people say they are one use and throw away washers, others tell me you can re-use.
Note: did not buy the kit from German Auto. Bought the hoses there, used the old caliper carrier bracket, and remanufactured calipers from Advance Auto.

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/bomberbob35/P9060002_zpsb9b93225.jpg


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

closing off the thread. Dealer would not sell new washers, said I would have to buy a new hose, which would probably not fit a Mark II.
Fix: went back to Advance and bought another caliper. It came with a new banjo bolt, and two new washers. Washers were a different size. Inner diameter was the same, outer diameter was smaller, same as the banjo bolt. Put on the new caliper, new bolt, new washers. No more leaks.
I think it was the washer size.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The hoses used with MKIV rear calipers on MKIII rear brake conversions are not special at all. Some Aftermarket Sellers call the hoses special, but what they really are is Passat rear brake hoses from the 97-98 model year. Not so special.

I bought FTE (German made) Passat hoses from Europartsdirect.com on sale (when I did my MIV rear caliper conversion) for $9.99 each (regular price was about $15 each). They came with new washers, and banjo bolts, and fit and sealed perfectly.

Were you able to return the caliper that did not seal?


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

No, I put the caliper up on the shelf, will keep as a spare. My son is talking about modding his Trek when the rears go bad. It will get used one way or the other. I don't think it was the caliper, it was the copper washers provided with the hoses.
I wondered if I could go down to Advance and ask to look over the hoses on the shelf, and see what I could use.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

bomberbob said:


> No, I put the caliper up on the shelf, will keep as a spare. My son is talking about modding his Trek when the rears go bad. It will get used one way or the other. I don't think it was the caliper, it was the copper washers provided with the hoses.
> I wondered if I could go down to Advance and ask to look over the hoses on the shelf, and see what I could use.




Since Treks come with rear disc brakes, all you need is the Passat brake hoses. They can be difficult to locate because the hose needed was only used at the back half of one Model Year, and the front half of the next Model Year.

I just took a quick look and autohausaz.com has them listed under 98 and 99 Passat for $14.60. They come complete with the banjo bolt and washers. These FTE hoses are the ones that I used on my 97 Jetta GT when I switched to MKIV rear calipers.


----------

